# Unsuccessful but learning, my first try!



## tecumseh03 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ok, I have a char-grill with side smoker. I high temp sealed the fire box and the chimney. It was hot yesterday, the grill was at 150 just sitting in the sun. I got a nice hot fire going and couldn't get past 180. Does the gaskets for the firebox and the main lid make that much difference?, especially in the hot summer months.

I was using briquettes and lump charcoal.

I did see the smoke coming out of firebox lid but you would think I could get it hotter this time of year.

Help!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2017)

What were you using to measure the temp with?

If it's the factory gauge it may be way off.

Al


----------



## tecumseh03 (Jul 5, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> What were you using to measure the temp with?
> 
> If it's the factory gauge it may be way off.
> 
> Al


The factory gauge and infrared digital heat gauge, both were close to same temp.


----------



## exromenyer (Jul 5, 2017)

So I can speak to you from true experience, I owned that same smoker for a VERY short time.  If it is the elongated barrel type of Char-grill with a side box for coals and wood, I had that same one and the middle temp gauge was always 20-30 degrees off which makes a HUGE difference.  It required me to baby sit it ALL Day and ALL night and that isn't what I wanted.  The metal/steel they use is NOT very good, it does not retain heat... Mine leaked every where. Now I know this doesn't help you with your issue but I upgraded to the Weber Smokey Mountain 18.5 inch bullet and it will change your life.  I have cooked almost every type of meat I can on it (even have done venison snack sticks) and it is after the first 1hr of dialing in your temperature with the spindle type of air vents a leave it and don't check it for the night..... I've cooked the majority of my meats over night (long smokes that is) and the others like ribs and chicken that take 3-6 hours beautifully.  If your pocket allows it and you can save some coin, I'd pull the trigger on one of those and go back to enjoying smoking food and letting the machine do it all.  You also must love using wood and charcoal like I do... there is NOTHING better....

Let me know if you have any questions or if I can give you any advice, I'd be glad to.

Tony


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2017)

If you have air leaks anywhere, the natural draft of the smoker will not flow heat and smoke...   An "airtight" smoker is a must for good temperature control....

FWIW, there are NO failures....  they are all VALUABLE LEARNING EXPERIENCES ....


----------



## tecumseh03 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ok, Ill keep trying, see if I can tighten it up.


----------



## sauced (Jul 6, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> If you have air leaks anywhere, the natural draft of the smoker will not flow heat and smoke...   An "airtight" smoker is a must for good temperature control....
> 
> FWIW, there are NO failures....  they are all VALUABLE LEARNING EXPERIENCES ....


I agree.....get the leaks taken care of!


----------



## sticksnbones (Jul 18, 2017)

If you have a football shaped hole of about 5x12 inches between the two chambers you shouldnt have problems getting it up to temp with an accurate thermometer at the grate. cut some 2x2 splits and throw 5 on top of about 30 hotties(briq). pull the ash door open a half inch and open the vents. It'll hit 300 easy. preheat your splits and throw one on every 20 minutes or so once your up to temp. I dont mind the infamous char griller at all. Its in my safe space. cold beer, apple smoke and ribs beat a coloring book every time.Lol


----------

